# concerned mom in ct



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

Help! I have a 23 yr old daughter that has met a guy from MASS and I have a terrible feeling about him - I know for a fact that he has been in much trouble but I do not know to what extent. I was told he had his driver's lecense taken away for 4 years - Is there a legal way I could do a background check on assault dui dwi and arrest records on him - He lives in Berkshire County - Great Barrington and lived in Monterey? My daughter is a great person and very niave - only knows him for 4 months 
[email protected]


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> Help! I have a 23 yr old daughter that has met a guy from MASS and I have a terrible feeling about him - I know for a fact that he has been in much trouble but I do not know to what extent. I was told he had his driver's lecense taken away for 4 years - Is there a legal way I could do a background check on assault dui dwi and arrest records on him - He lives in Berkshire County - Great Barrington and lived in Monterey? My daughter is a great person and very niave - only knows him for 4 months
> [email protected]


so what is his criminal record going to do for you? revoke his privileges from seeing your daughter? what are you going to do, show your daughter his criminal record so she can run home?

Call Jerry Springer. at least you can maybe get a buck out of it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> Help! I have a 23 yr old daughter that has met a guy from MASS and I have a terrible feeling about him - I know for a fact that he has been in much trouble but I do not know to what extent. I was told he had his driver's lecense taken away for 4 years - Is there a legal way I could do a background check on assault dui dwi and arrest records on him - He lives in Berkshire County - Great Barrington and lived in Monterey? My daughter is a great person and very niave - only knows him for 4 months
> [email protected]


What you're really saying is, you don't know anything about the guy at all - you can't say you "know for a fact" when you know nothing. Call it women's/mother's intuition, call it whatever you want, but you just get a bad vibe from him - you've had some life experience, you can probably smell a dirtbag from a mile away, and you're concerned that your daughter will get in trouble/hurt. That's perfectly understandable.

However, your daughter is an adult. She is responsible for her own actions and making her own decisions. You should voice your concerns to her, but I think your notions of prying into this guy's criminal history is taking it too far. Even if you did manange to come up with something, what good would it do? It won't make her leave him; I bet she's already well aware of his involvement with the law.

Don't worry, if he's as big of a loser as you think he is, he'll dump her in no time; hopefully without knocking her up first. But hey, good luck! :85565:


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

_Officer Dunngeon*-"...Even if you did manange to come up with something, what good would it do? It won't make her leave him; I bet she's already well aware of his involvement with the law."*_

Agreed. In fact, I'll go one further-even if you had "the facts in hand" my guess is that you would be creating a divide. Guess who's side your daughter is more likely to be on? If she is not listening to your advice now (at age 23), most likely she will see you as the "bad guy" and be driven even more to prove that you are wrong. 23 years old is a little "long in the tooth" for this behavior. All you can do as a parent is wait and pick up the pieces. He won't last, prove that you will. Try to refrain from "I told you so", it will be hard.:BE:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

burn his trailer down with him in it. problem solved


----------



## AR15Ron (Oct 19, 2005)

94c said:


> burn his trailer down with him in it. problem solved


and his Iroc too.


----------

